# Pet Sitters



## Carla Grassley (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with finding/hiring a person to house and pet sit while on holiday? Have just moved here from Johannesburg, where we had a wonderful young lady who would come and stay at our home and care for our two dogs while we were away. Is there anyone like that here?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai & Abu Dhabi Pet, cat, dog Store and Sitting and training - Homely Petz

Have a friend who has used these guys several times and is happy with them.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Carla we are looking for the same for our big dog. After a fe wmargartias, a friend and her husband offered since they want a dog, they figured it will be a 2 weeks crash course.

PErhaps you can create an ad on dubizzle and say "want a dog" and then make the inside say they can dog sit a few times, then for a few weeks while you're on holiday to see what its really like.

Please avoid such kenels as DKC Dubai Kennels and Cattery and Posh Paws - as the conditions are sad (fences, dirt, workers who are scared of dogs.dont automaticaly love them handling them) and your dog comes home a stressed out mess.

Have heard wonderful things about Homely Pets, Paws Pet Planet, and a woman named Gail in Jumeirah, as well as another woman i forget her name but she runs Woof daycare out of her villa in Jumeirah as well. I can PM you Gail's phone number, shes from the UK and has 3 dogs of her own so space is limited.

Also check out Energetic Panacea in Jumeirah (al wasl rd near the post office and al safa park) We use their vet services, they are all European, very loving to the animals, and seemed to have a very nice daycare/dog-vacation services...i think most places are between 80-100dhs per day (might be cheaper for smaller dogs, but some places have a flat rate)

Hope this helps


----------



## Carla Grassley (May 14, 2011)

*pet sitter*



AndreaMarshall said:


> Carla we are looking for the same for our big dog. After a fe wmargartias, a friend and her husband offered since they want a dog, they figured it will be a 2 weeks crash course.
> 
> PErhaps you can create an ad on dubizzle and say "want a dog" and then make the inside say they can dog sit a few times, then for a few weeks while you're on holiday to see what its really like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I have checked out a couple of the places you mentioned. Was hoping for more of a home atmosphere, sort of like you are doing with your pups. Can you e-mail me Gails contact phone number? Perhaps she would be a good place to start. Thanks! SNIP


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

*pet sitting*

Hi Carla,We are retired and came to live in Turkey 3 years ago but have decided to go back to the Isle of Wight where we came from when our villa is sold.We love it here but even though we go home every school holidays we find we still miss our family so much and our 9 grandchildren who we helped to bring up. We intended to register with the home/pet sitting agencies when we returned permanently but I thought we would have a look first on the forums. I am a retired telephonist/receptionist and my husband was a building surveyor.(CRB checked when he was working.)

We are animal lovers but unfortunately the complex we live on doesn't allow pets (still feed the village cats though!)

Anyway if you or anyone you know would be interested please let me know.


Kind regards 

Christina


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

I see the Homelypets girls out walking all the time - they are very professional and I've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## mksafi (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm, Posh Paws is not that bad. I have boarded my dog there a couple of times. You can bring his own bed and trays if you want. Laura (the British woman who manages the place) has her own dog and seems to genuinely love animals. The workers there are also friendly with animals (in front of me at least).

I once left my dog there for 3 weeks or so, and when I got him back, he was energetic and happy. (When he's stressed he tends to be quiet and afraid.) He had temporary diarrhea, though.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

We use homely petz and they are excellent! highly recommend them


----------



## AshleyKS (Jun 18, 2012)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Carla we are looking for the same for our big dog. After a fe wmargartias, a friend and her husband offered since they want a dog, they figured it will be a 2 weeks crash course.
> 
> PErhaps you can create an ad on dubizzle and say "want a dog" and then make the inside say they can dog sit a few times, then for a few weeks while you're on holiday to see what its really like.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea

I'm just new to this forum so haven't quite figured out how to PM, but I was hoping you might be able to give me Gail's number? Or anyone else that you've found that could help me get boarding for my labrador in August.

Thanks
Ashley


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

You could try urban tails pet resort. They have a Facebook page and a website.
We use them for day care and boarding when we go away on holiday. It's run by
An Irish lady and most of the staff are European. They are absolutely awesome.
The dogs also spend most of the day outside their rooms in a play area with other
Dogs and are never left unattended.

They are in the area behind the green community. Have a peep and you can also 
Go for a visit to see their facilities.


----------

